# pool covers



## mcd1203 (Nov 25, 2008)

We have a large blow up pool and want to find a cover for it. Any recommendations? Even if its a place that sell large sheets of plastic. Its just a pain to clean it out all the time.


----------



## Glasceb (Jul 15, 2008)

try ACE hardware at Festival City or Sheikh Zayed Road


----------

